# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  Some new babies

## Amy

I have crossed over into the world of darts.  These two babies were at a local pet store, special ordered but the person who ordered them changed their mind.  They are so teeny and needed a home to go to, so they became mine!

I am not 100% sure what they are, they said "dendrobates sp." so my guess (with help) is D. tinc "yellowback" and D. auratus "blue and black?"  They are quite tiny yet.  They have been happily munching down fruit flies (bane of my existence but worth it for these cuties.)

Not the greatest pics, but they are tiny, quick little suckers.  I have a whole new appreciation for photo of the month dart shots lol.  They do not just freeze up and hold still like the tree frogs do.

----------


## Xavier

Cute little guys!

----------


## Dagan

:Frog Smile: Aww... Sooooo cute!

----------


## Lynn

Amy ! Amy ! Amy ! You're IN BIG trouble , now !

I agree:
I believe the yellow are D Tinctorius "Yellowback" ? 
The other -hard to see the color -likely D auratus 'Panamanian Blue & Black"   there is also a "Turquoise & Bronze" ?

Congratulations 

They are beautiful...............of course.

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Amy

> Amy ! Amy ! Amy ! You're I BIG trouble , now !
> 
> I agree:
> I believe the yellow are D Tinctorius "Yellowback" ? 
> The other -hard to see the color -likely D auratus 'Panamanian Blue & Black"   there is also a "Turquoise & Bronze" ?
> 
> Congratulations 
> 
> They are beautiful...............of course.


I know, I really am in trouble haha!  I have quickly fallen in love with these little dudes.  Sometimes I think the auratus is more bronze, at other times the darker spots are more black.  I think it will be more clear as (s)he grows.  They are chowing D. mels and springs like pros though!  They are fun little guys to watch.

----------


## bill

Congrats Aimes!! They are gorgeous! I agree with lynn that it's a Panamanian auratus. 

Now you need more darts!! Maybe you know some folk who breed them so you have a nice variety available to you.  :Wink: 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Amy

Ha, I could barely fit another tank in, so I will have to wait on more until I have a bigger place lol.

----------


## bill

Turn the 10g vertical, then you can put 2 back to back in the same spot  :Wink: 

You know I have an answer for everything!! Lol


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Xavier

Yeah, now you can get some Terribillis!

----------


## ColleenT

congrats they are adorable.

----------


## Lija

Congrats! What? Then converted you too? Oh my... Amy you better be careful with these people..... In no time youll have an army of darts and will be enjoying every moment of it lol

----------


## Amy

I loved terribs...until I heard them calling LOL

Lija, tree frogs will always be my first love!  There are too many more of those that I want right now before anymore darts.

----------


## Lija

Amy... That's what I was saying when I got mine too lol.... And yes fatties will be always my first love.... But im not thinking to get all pacs of the rainbow anymore... Darts on the other hand lol
darts are very dangerous territory lol

----------


## Amy

> Amy... That's what I was saying when I got mine too lol.... And yes fatties will be always my first love.... But im not thinking to get all pacs of the rainbow anymore... Darts on the other hand lol
> darts are very dangerous territory lol


Ha, they definitely are dangerous territory, there are so many adorable ones out there.

----------


## Xavier

> Amy... That's what I was saying when I got mine too lol.... And yes fatties will be always my first love.... But im not thinking to get all pacs of the rainbow anymore... Darts on the other hand lol
> darts are very dangerous territory lol


Tree-frogs FTW!

----------


## Heather

Hehe  :Smile: .

They're adorable! Congrats! And how sweet of you to bring them home  :Smile: .

Yes... You're doomed! I said that too, after my retf's. Somehow I now have 31 and 3 toads! Lol!

Such cuties! They're going to melt your heart and make you laugh at their silly antics.

----------

